# Lever filler



## Psychmike22 (Oct 20, 2021)

This may be a dumb question. Has anyone successfully made a lever filler fountain pen? I bought an old Esterbrook lever filler and it got me thinking about how I would go about making one.


----------



## jalbert (Oct 20, 2021)

__





						Custom Lever Fill FP - Prototype
					

Here's my first go at making a lever fill fountain pen. I have a customer that has commissioned me to make him one. Since I had never tried one before I told him I had to do some prototyping first! This is my first try at it. I must say I'm very proud of it! It sure was a pain to make though! I...



					www.penturners.org
				




There aren’t instructions given, but you’d need to harvest the lever box and pressure bar from an existing pen, or buy them along with a sac from somewhere like Richard Greenwald.


----------



## sorcerertd (Oct 20, 2021)

This gives me visions of old Laurel and Hardy movies and ink squirting in peoples faces.


----------



## montmill (Oct 21, 2021)

Interesting, I got one for my high school graduation and really never enjoyed using it. Ok I'm a clutz but it was messy.


----------



## Pierre--- (Oct 21, 2021)

You need to buy a lever and a lever box (they should suit each other), a J-bar and a sac (they should suit too), some shellac and baby powder. R. Greenwald or the Pendragon are your friends. And after some trials and errors, this is it!


----------



## Psychmike22 (Oct 22, 2021)

Pierre--- said:


> You need to buy a lever and a lever box (they should suit each other), a J-bar and a sac (they should suit too), some shellac and baby powder. R. Greenwald or the Pendragon are your friends. And after some trials and errors, this is it!
> View attachment 319419


I checked Richard’s site. It was about 45 for a lever box. I’ll hold off for a while. I’m interested in how people cut the slot for the lever.


----------



## Pierre--- (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes, depending on what they get as old stock, it can be expensive. Check here, they are much more affordable at Pendragons for the moment.
I cut the slots with a Dremel tool and hand files. As the lever box covers part of the slot edges, little mistakes won't be seen...


----------

